# Frosch auf Koi !



## Wanderra (25. März 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Jetzt wo mein Teich aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht ist, sind auch die __ Frösche wieder da.
Heute mußte ich feststellen das sich einer davon auf einen Koi niedergelassen hatte!
Er saß vorn auf dem Kopf, was dem Koi gar nicht gefiel. Ich habe den Frosch entfernt(nicht aus dem Teich!).
Jetzt meine Frage: Schadet es meinen Fischen wenn sich Frösche an ihnen festhalten?

Danke im voraus! Gruß Jens!


----------



## koifischfan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Schaden.  Aber nutzen tut es auf jedem Fall nicht.


----------



## kingman (25. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Hi Jens 
Schade das du davon kein Bild hast 
Ich glaube nicht das sie schaden ,aber vlt könnten sie ja mit ihren 
beinen in die augen der koi kommen .
Man weis ja nie 
mfg


----------



## Bebel (25. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Hallo Jens

Hier gibts nen Link dazu http://koipraxis.ch/aktuell.htm

Scroll ein Stück runter auf der Seite, da steht was zum Thema und zwei Bilder sind auch dabei, leider hat man normalerweise in solchen Situationen ja keine Kamera zur Hand.

LG Bebel


----------



## steffenK (25. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Hallo zusammen,

liebestoller Frosch fällt Koi an.. :smoki

Naja, mir würde es auch nicht gefallen, wenn mir einer auf der __ Nase sitzt und sich an meinen Augenliedern festklammert.
Sieht aber sehr witzig aus.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## teichmichl (25. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Hallo Leute,
Jetzt mal eine Story von mir....
An meinem Teich konnte ich letztes Jahr beobachten wie sich eine Kröte an einen meiner __ Störe ran machte.
Mein Stör war zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwa 30cm lang.Die Kröte saß genau auf dem Kopf des Fisches.
Der Stör war nach dem Akt ziemlich fertig gewesen,da der Kröterich ihm mit seinen Armen die Kiemen zu hielt.
Als ich den Frosch vom Fisch entfernt hatte,hielt er sich gleich an meinen Fingern fest.Unglaublich.Vermute der Alte war auf ******.

Die __ spinnen die __ Kröten

Gruss Michael


----------



## guenter (25. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Hallo Jens,

hatte ich vor Jahren auch mal. Der Koi war danach blind.
Die Kröte hatte sich am Kopf festgehalten (auch in den Augen).
Kann auch Zufall gewesen sein, dass er blind wurde.
War aber so.


----------



## Wanderra (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Hallo Leute!

Danke für Eure Antworten!
Ein Koi meines Schwagers, war unmittelbar nach dem Kontakt mit einem Frosch(Kröte) 
ebenfalls blind!
Sowie ich das sehe, ist das doch nicht ganz ungefährlich für die Fische. Oder?
Ich lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren, dann wäre mir wohler!


Gruß Jens


----------



## Silberorfe (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Ich habe mich ja garnicht getraut, hier zu schreiben, aber sehe jetzt, das es ja wohl kein Einzelfall ist. Vor zwei Tagen, als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam und meinen täglichen Rundgang macht, fiel mir auf, dass aus einem Pflanzenbüschel die Schwanzflosse eines Goldfisches herausragte, die unregelmässig zuckte. Mit dem Kescher ging es erst garnicht, also Wathose an und rein. Rausgeholt habe ich einen __ Goldfisch von ca. 20 cm Länge, der Kopf wurde von einen Frosch umklammert, der sich wiederum irgendwie in dem Grünzeug verheddert hatte oder sich vielleicht auch "bewusst" festgehalten hat. An Fotos hab ich natürlich erst später gedacht, der Goldfisch war ganz schön daneben und schwamm ziemlich schräg: Mittlerweile hat er sich aber von dem Schrecken erholt. Der Frosch setzte übrigen direkt wieder einem anderen Fisch nach. Offensichtlich herrscht dort akuter "Notstand".

Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Hi,

so ein Fehlgriff eines liebestollen Frosches oder Kröteriches kann mitunter tödlich für einen Fisch verlaufen. Jedenfalls streßt es den Fisch extrem wenn sich so ein geiler Bock im "Nackenbereich" festklammert. Wenn möglich den Fisch fangen und den Frosch/Krötenmann vorsichtig entfernen. Das so was passiert liegt am Klammerreflex den die Männer zur Paarungszeit haben. Alles was sich bewegt und die passende Größe hat wird unbewußt umklammert, es könnte ja eine Partnerin sein.(andere Männchen lassen dann einen Befreiungslaut erfolgen) Und es kann Tage dauern bis der Kerl merkt das er auf das falsche Objekt aufgestiegen ist (Irrtum sprach der Hahn und stieg von der Ente)

MfG Frank


----------



## rejo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

na das scheint ja gestern bei uns im Teich dann kein Einzelfall gewesen zu sein.
Mein Frau rief ganz entsetzt vom oberen Fenster " da sitz ein Frosch auf dem Kopf eines Kois"

Ich wollte den Frosch erst gar nicht vom Koi runter nehmen. Ist eben Natur und der Frosch will eben mal einen Ritt aufm Fisch machen.

Aber meine Frau hat mich doch ziemlich gedrängt. Also mit dem Köcher versucht den Frosch abzustreifen. Komisch der Koi schwimmt gar nicht weg *grübel*
Naja, da hab ich eben beide mit dem Köcher ohne Probleme rausgenommen. Da erst sah ich dass der Frosch mit seinen beiden Beinen dem Koi die Augen in den Kopf gedrückt hat.

Seit dem schwimmt der Koi alleine und langsam duch den Teich. Man könnt meinen er ist jetzt blind - der arme Kerl.

Meine Theorie ist aber eine andere. Das ist kein geiler Frosch, sonder er hat seine Laich verteidigt. Ist doch bestimmt kein Zufall dass gerade im Frühjahr diese Sache beobachtet wird. Wir haben nämlich seit ein paar Tagen __ Kröten und Froschleich im Teich.
Der Koi ist der Laich  evt. zu nahe gekommen und der Frosch hat ihm das wohl übel genommen. 

LG aus Saarwellingen


----------



## Joggel (29. März 2010)

*Frosch vergewaltigt meinen Koi*

Hallo zusammen, 

Gestern Mittag habe ich in meinen Teich geschaut und hab meinen Koi entdeckt, der komische Flecken auf dem Kopf hatte. Bei genauerem Hinsehen stellte sich heraus, dass ein Frosch meinen Koi bestieg. Mein Koi versuchte dann ständig diesen abzuschütteln. Ich fand dies alles sehr verwunderlich, aber dachte dass es der Koi schon schaffen wird ihn loszuwerden bzw. dass der Frosch mal merkt, dass es nicht der richtige Partner ist um Geschlechtsverkehr auszuüben. 

Heute Abend aber sah ich, dass der blöde Frosch da immer noch drauf saß. Ich habe dann einen Kescher zu Hilfe genommen. Beim Fangversuch konnte der Koi den Frosch am Kescher abstreifen ohne dass ich den Koi rausnehmen musste. 

So etwas derart merkwürdiges und irgendwie auch witziges wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

lg Dirk


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch vergewaltigt meinen Koi*

HiHiHi,
vielen Dank dafür.

So etwas habe ich schon öfter beobachten können, schon komisch die __ Frösche


----------



## nico1985 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

hy, bei you tube unter teich taxi müsst ihr mal gucken


----------



## Joggel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Frosch auf Koi !*

Ich glaube mein Koi ist jetzt blind. Der tut mir jetzt ziemlich leid und der scheiß-notgeile Frosch ist Schuld !


----------

